# Why does our car smell like weed?



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

Seriously. Why does our car smell like weed? DP swears there isn't any in there; but I've got to be honest, I _don't_ believe him. It's SO strong.

Forgive me if I sound paranoid, here...but I am. The last time our house smelled like weed, DP had "no idea why"; yet I found a bud rolled in plastic in his coat. And in case you're wondering why I'm such a b*tch about it, it's illegal, and since I have a child, it's not acceptable to have at the house. Though I think it should be legal for someone to choose to smoke, it's something I choose not to have in my life regardless...porn is legal, and it's not part of my life, KWIM? But as for now, it's not legal and I want to know WTF is up.

I just finished CSI-ing the car from top to bottom (even looked inside CD jewel cases); and I can't find it (if it's there). I thought maybe it was in the trunk; so I grabbed some gloves and pulled out the floor mats, the bucket of car fluids and the car bra... checked each thing to see if there was anything inside. Nothing. I pulled the floor mat up and looked in and around the spare tire....nothing. I felt under everything for taped-on packages. Nothing. Unless I'm missing some crazy hidden compartment ('92 4-door civic), I've checked evrywhere (I even checked inside the fuse panel).

Is there anything else (not skunk..that would have gone away by now) that smells like weed, that might be causing me to be mistaken??







:


----------



## rockchick22 (Oct 30, 2007)

it could be that "dp" i dont know what that means yet sorry lol...smoked it in the car and its like in the seats, maybe you can just febreez the fabric car seats....thats the only thing i can think of...

sorry you're stressed


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

Hello and welcome to MDC!

"DP" means Dear Partner

It's far too strong (and smells too "new") to have been from smoking it. Even if the car was hotboxed for an hour, it still wouldn't be like this. Thanks for responding though!


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

Is it just when he's around? is it on him?


----------



## ladyslipper (Apr 21, 2006)

THe same thing happened to me a month ago, I got in the car and it totally smelled like marijuana. I know my husband doesn't smoke pot, so then I started thinking that someone needed a warm place to smoke because it was to cold to do it outside so my open car looked nice. I lock my car now, haven't had the smell happen since.


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

No, it's not on him. He's sleeping now, and has been for the last 5 hours or so. I went out at about 3pm (EST) to get something for dinner; and then I went back out there at about 5pm to get the rest of the stuff out of the trunk. The smell is no less strong, and it's strongest in the trunk.

Either I'm missing where he's hid it, or I'm crazy. The third possibility, is that one of the car fluids is letting off that smell....but I can't see that being the case. I've got rad fluid, washer fluid, brake fluid and motor oil. Do one of these smell like weed when they're "bad"?


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

No car fluid smells like weed. DH is a smoker and a mechanic; lol there is NO car fluid that smells like weed.

I hate to say it, but if it's in the trunk and smells that strongly... has your DP had any extra cash or new 'toys' lately? DH used to sell way back when before we had kids. Our trunk always smelled pretty reefer-ish. I've got a super-sensitive nose, and unless there's a pretty decent amount of some pretty good bud, it shouldn't be smelling that strongly. A trunk with a really strong smell, to me, indicated that there may be transport of bulk.


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

UGH. I was hoping you'd say something like "yeah, motor oil smells funky when it's bad" ....thanks for nothin'







Just kidding.

If it was bulk, I'd have seen it. I don't think it's alot; and if he is selling (which I also don't think so); it's not very much. I must be missing it...wherever he's put it. If it smells like weed, it must be weed. There's just no two ways around it.

It pisses me off the most that he lies about it. (and I've told him this, and I've told him why) It's an insult to my intelligence...and in this case, it's making me crazy trying to find it. Then he gets mad at me when I (do what he calls) "grill him" ....like, how dare I? Nevermind that he's lied about it before. He says "yeah, I did lie, and I'm sorry. But that was a long time ago"...the last lie about it was 4 months ago.









I think I'll run down and check if the smell is still there before I wake him up for work, then after he leaves, I'll check if anything's been rearranged in the car; and then check again about an hour after he leaves to see if the smell is gone. It's been there all day, it won't just disappear an hour after he leaves if he didn't remove the problem. Perhaps I won't have any solid "evidence"; but that's pretty solid to me. He'll just say he doesn't know why that is - he never owns up to it until I've got a f**kin' baggy in his face - and then I'll be back on here to find someone to lean on.







:

This sucks.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

Have you told him exactly why you don't want that around you and your child? (I've had to tell DH the same) If he insists, can you find a way that he can do that that fits within your parametres (like- don't have it in the car, and don't have it in the house, if you're choosing to do it, I don't want to know anything about it).

He's still an adult capable of making his own decisions. Is there any way he can respect your wishes while not having to give it up entirely? Is there any middle ground here??

If you can smell it, a cop could smell it- and that's not at all fair for him to be putting YOU in that situation with a child.


----------



## sphinxie (Feb 28, 2006)

Oy. Honestly, having been in remotely similar situations--I'd say either let it go, or take the very hard line, ie "I'm going to turn this over to the cops" or "find yourself a new woman and car." If you're not willing to go that far, just let it go. You can't control his personality. What you want is not only for him to keep his drugs out of your car, but most importantly to be trustworthy and honest. Even if you could somehow threaten and cajole him into keeping his drugs out of your car, it wouldn't truly make him any more trustworthy and honest and reasonable.

I did my best to control an ex's drug habit for awhile, and in the end I had a boyfriend who had done less drugs, but had just as big of a drug problem as soon as I relaxed about it. Not worth it to me. Six months after I gave up, he was in jail. I've put up with a lot of smoking-to-the-extent-that-it-affects-_my_-quality-of-life from my now-DH, but lying? After my last experience, we'd be getting into hard limit territory there. That's seriously a dead end relationship dynamic.


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

Any chance its hidden up under the seats or inside the seats/seat covers?


----------



## treefolk (Nov 19, 2005)

I had skunk smell that lasted in my car for well over a week. we think he/she sprayed while under the car as it seemed to diminish towards one corner of the car. But since neither of has smoked in over a decade, I kind of liked the smell








..


----------



## loriforeman (Aug 18, 2007)

i remember one time finding a roach...and actively starting divorce proceedings. we'd had the talk years before about how neither one of us could ever do that again, or we weren't having children.

we ended up fixing things...that one time. never again. i've learned over the years to trust my intuition AND my nose...it was never wrong.

did you look under the seat covers? under the seat, in the sliding mechanism? xh would hide stuff (other than the once, it was just skoal) in other items, and then stuffed under the front seat or in the back seat padding.

i like honesty...and i think being lied to made it much worse for me. we split two years later, but we should have done it right then.


----------



## teeny_bean (Jul 27, 2006)

Rotting green peppers smell like weed, IMO, but I think you'd be likely to see a rotting pepper sitting in your car.

I'm sorry you're being put in this situation. It does suck.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

If you're in the southern US there is another weed that smells like cannabis but isn't. I'm blanking on the name of it but we smell it on the highway all the time, it's really strong. Dunno why that would make your car reek, but fwiw.....Or could one of you have run over a skunk?

Sorry that's all I can think of. You would think that knowing how you feel about it he wouldn't be stupid enough to hide it your car, but ya never know.







:


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Okay, well it's not in the house, right? And if you can't find it, probably a cop isn't gonna spend hours searching your car's nooks and crannies to locate a joint either.

So... I'd let it go. Otherwise you are being controlling, as your stated fears about MJ are not going to be realized by a joint well hidden in the car.


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

if its weed, and hidden that well, i dont know what to tell you. i used to deal with kissing him and tasting it when he breathed and him denying it, and went to his house one night, then went to school the next day and I got in trouble and sent to the principle with random other admin and the school cop cause my bag smelled like it.







.

thas what ive said..do NOT have it, or a bowl or anything else in my house or truck, or anywhere remotely near our kids or myself. ive got enough issues, i dont need a sudden someone showing up and my kids being taken cause he wants to smoke, ya know??

did you find out yet?









i havent had to look THAT hard before, cause i found it. did you check the tank door? he used to hide his ciggs there, and that would be n the general area youre smelling it...


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Smoke cigarrettes?

As someone who's smoked both, marlboro lights smell liek weed. A lot of the time. Marlboro actually has rights to make & sell joints when they decriminalize it. Sometimes a ml will smell a lot like mj - urban legend says they use sterile plants as filler, is it ture? I don't know. For real, though, it does.

Good luck. It could just be a coat or something, too. From the club or the bar-maybe someone he gave a ride home to. It lingers.

Oh, and skunk smell, doesn't go away. I drove over a skunk that was dead for a week one time, my car stunk for a month!


----------



## ErikaLeigh (Dec 24, 2006)

USA full flavors smell like it too when you first light them up.










I hope that it goes away!


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

i dont have any help but i just wanted to say that i know how you feel, my ex used to smoke and it was an eternal fight as to where it was hidden.









(hugs)


----------



## livinzoo (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm a bit mean. I would go by a bug bomb and then tell him he needs to show you where the smell is coming from. If he won't show you, tell him you will bug bomb the trunk and then he won't be able to smoke it. If he still doesn't show you than bomb the trunk.


----------



## mlec (May 29, 2005)

What's a bug bomb?


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mlec* 
What's a bug bomb?

a bomb that kills bugs









and believe me, that wouldnt deter some of my kids dads exfriends....


----------



## sunnybear (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissMommyNiceNice* 
Marlboro actually has rights to make & sell joints when they decriminalize it.

Do you have any sources for that? I've never heard it.


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

Holy jeez....this got a ton of responses while I wasn't looking!!









I searched everywhere and found nothing. The smell didn't just 'disappear' after DP went to work that night, and actually, it still smells like it a bit, though it's fading away slowly. As one of the PP's mentioned, the skunk thing is entirely possible. It would have had to hit the back near the trunk.

Truth is, I don't know. Since posting this thread, he's looked me in the eyes and said he doesn't have any, not on him, not in the car, and he hasn't smoked any since I quit my job (back in July). I can tell when he's lying, and this time I'm pretty sure he's not. So, it must be something else.

I hope with everything I've got that he's not lying about any of the above. I just couldn't handle that right now.


----------



## happyhippiemama (Apr 1, 2004)

Or you're pregnant.

I remember clearly my weird-smell imagination in a previous pg. I lit my FAVORITE stick of incense (Ginger Peach) and it smelled like a greasy hamburger. It obviously isn't a greasy hamburger, but it smelled like it to me, and it grossed me out.

Lots of things smell like other things when you're pregnant. Go POAS.


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyhippiemama* 
...Or you're pregnant....

WELL! You're on the ball!







(I got your "told you so" in the other thread!....and now everyone's wondering WTH we're talking about!)

I'd agree with you, except one thing...he smelled it too. Now, there IS the possibility that he's pregnant too.....


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blu Razzberri* 
WELL! You're on the ball!







(I got your "told you so" in the other thread!....and now everyone's wondering WTH we're talking about!)

I'd agree with you, except one thing...he smelled it too. Now, there IS the possibility that he's pregnant too.....
















stranger things have happened!!!


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

i hope hes telling the truth, and congrats!


----------

